# Looking for a trike.



## Angliaboffin (15 Aug 2015)

If this is in the wrong area, feel free to move it. I'm still working the forum out.
I'm looking for a Catrike 700 or Expedition, preferably fairly new. Not bothered about extras, until I've got used to triking.


----------



## Encephrich (16 Aug 2015)

Have you tried ebay, some come up there from time to time. 
Alternatively have a look and try some different Trikes, important to get the right Trike for you. It's an individual thing.


----------



## Angliaboffin (16 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the reply.
I'm searching eBay all the time now, but keep getting outbid at the last minute.
I've had a couple of test rides, which convinced me that I definitely want a tadpole, and I love how the catrikes look.
Its very difficult to find anywhere to test ride trikes, as I don't know anyone who owns one. Also, there is only one dealer reasonably close (30 miles) and they mainly cater for disabled people, so don't have much suitable stock.


----------



## BlackPanther (16 Aug 2015)

Angliaboffin said:


> If this is in the wrong area, feel free to move it. I'm still working the forum out.
> I'm looking for a Catrike 700 or Expedition, preferably fairly new. Not bothered about extras, until I've got used to triking.



The Catrike 700 is a fine machine, not best suited for rough roads, but I did a regular 25 mile round trip commute on Doncaster's rough roads and it took the punishment. I now use a Trice with rear suspension for occasional commutes (it'll be my main machine come Winter) and a Raptobike most of the time. If your ever t'other side of Doncaster and want to try out a Trice, I'm only in Scawthorpe.

D Tek have had a few Catrikes on eBay lately, but they're not the cheapest.


----------



## Angliaboffin (16 Aug 2015)

My brother lives in scawsby, so I'll have to try and catch you when I'm over there next.
I don't mind paying, as long as the quality is there.


----------



## BlackPanther (16 Aug 2015)

Angliaboffin said:


> My brother lives in scawsby, so I'll have to try and catch you when I'm over there next.
> I don't mind paying, as long as the quality is there.




I think most trike owners will agree that Ice trikes are the best you can get quality wise.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Aug 2015)

Horses for courses....

The engineering and finish on the Kettwiesel and stunning attention to detall are better than the ICE.

Equally the over engineered HP Velotechnik would match the ICE standards easily


----------



## Angliaboffin (17 Aug 2015)

I'm certainly considering something from Ice. I'm bidding on one of the older ones on that auction site at the moment.
Tried a kettwiesel, but felt too high and out in the open. Maybe later on, when I've got used to being feet first.
The HP velotechnics seem to be very heavy, and I'm still new enough to this to think that this matters.


----------



## paul fellows (17 Aug 2015)

i have been looking at the atomic zombie after seeing references to it here. might be a way to get a cheap trike, if you have the skills that i lack.
what do the people here think might be the closest matching AZ, to what Anglia is thinking about.
http://www.atomiczombie.com/Warrior Recumbent Tadpole Racing Trike.aspx


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Aug 2015)

Any of you got an opinion on this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PERFORMER...T-COUNTRIES-/131580458184?hash=item1ea2ce74c8

Rather a keen price.


----------



## andytheflyer (17 Aug 2015)

I've got a Performer recumbent bike (Amigo) from 2006. They are very well made, the welding is good and tidy, the equipment is Shimano XT or Deore or Sram, and it all works very nicely. Mine is cromo-steel and ally. The bearings are all sealed cartridge. It's all good kit, not top end, but very serviceable and won't let you down in 6 months time.

They are cheaper than the German or UK made machines as they are made in Taiwan (like many well-known DF bikes). If you email the Performer factory you get to talk to Christine (and not only me - others seem to have a dialogue with her too). Responses to emails are prompt. Spares are available, and all in all I think they are a very good product, especially so for the price. I don't think you'd be disappointed. I'd buy another.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Aug 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> I've got a Performer recumbent bike (Amigo) from 2006. They are very well made, the welding is good and tidy, the equipment is Shimano XT or Deore or Sram, and it all works very nicely. Mine is cromo-steel and ally. The bearings are all sealed cartridge. It's all good kit, not top end, but very serviceable and won't let you down in 6 months time.
> 
> They are cheaper than the German or UK made machines as they are made in Taiwan (like many well-known DF bikes). If you email the Performer factory you get to talk to Christine (and not only me - others seem to have a dialogue with her too). Responses to emails are prompt. Spares are available, and all in all I think they are a very good product, especially so for the price. I don't think you'd be disappointed. I'd buy another.


Thanks, that's top of my list now.


----------



## andytheflyer (17 Aug 2015)

The link was to the US dealer? The Aussie dealer seems to do a lot of business with UK buyers - I've heard that delivery is very quick from Oz too - or maybe they come direct from Performer. The TW Bent brand is also Performer - same bike/trike but with a different sticker!


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Aug 2015)

If you are checking e Bay regularly and getting outbid at the last minute. You obviously know the Real price you need to bid to get one. You just have too be realistic and dig deep.


----------



## FrankCrank (18 Aug 2015)

....I'm a homebuilder, and built a couple of tadpole trikes, and a LWB, and have to say the LWB is by far my favourite ride of the two. Not that there's anything wrong with the trike (biased I know), it's just that the LWB is more suited to the local terrain round here - much easier to thread your way through the rough stuff, potholes, rock strewn tracks, crumbling tarmac, cow droppings etc. The trike will get used, it's great fun, just not as much as the LWB, and I still ride a MTB - good to have some variation.

The AZ Warrior looks a close match for the OP's initial choice. My seating position is much more upright, about the same as my car seat I think. The laid back position would suit good road surfaces where speed might be the main objective, but I think more upright suits rougher terrain. 

Having the skillset is only part of the battle for the selfbuild route - availability of materials, doner parts, welding consumables - they all must be considered. The AZ gallery is testament to some very fine results from the available plans, so it can be done...........


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Any of you got an opinion on this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PERFORMER...T-COUNTRIES-/131580458184?hash=item1ea2ce74c8
> 
> Rather a keen price.



They have a good following in the US


----------



## voyager (18 Aug 2015)

I have a spare one of these - offered at £600 ( view Portslade - collection only )

27 speed SX-4 20" / 26" with disc brakes all round and Under Seat Steering 
New tyres , Pedals , Chain . its done about 150 miles ( too little time to ride toooooo many trikes ) 






Mkll thread on AZ 

regards emma


----------



## Mr Magoo (18 Aug 2015)

Suggest you contact Kevin D.TEK direct .
He does not bite and alays offers sound advice and can guide you through the recumbent maze .
The recumbents listed under D.TEK on Ebay are only a small fraction or sample of stock .
He runs a wish or hit list for client/customers and can often make a match within minutes of used stock arriving .
Its probably the one you were out bidded on during the last Ebay auction !"£$


----------



## Angliaboffin (18 Aug 2015)

Mr Magoo said:


> Suggest you contact Kevin D.TEK direct .
> He does not bite and alays offers sound advice and can guide you through the recumbent maze .
> The recumbents listed under D.TEK on Ebay are only a small fraction or sample of stock .
> He runs a wish or hit list for client/customers and can often make a match within minutes of used stock arriving .
> Its probably the one you were out bidded on during the last Ebay auction !"£$


I've been in touch with him already, as his name keeps cropping up. I'm waiting for him to get back to me with a price for the expedition he has just picked up.


----------



## Angliaboffin (18 Aug 2015)

FrankCrank said:


> ....I'm a homebuilder, and built a couple of tadpole trikes, and a LWB, and have to say the LWB is by far my favourite ride of the two. Not that there's anything wrong with the trike (biased I know), it's just that the LWB is more suited to the local terrain round here - much easier to thread your way through the rough stuff, potholes, rock strewn tracks, crumbling tarmac, cow droppings etc. The trike will get used, it's great fun, just not as much as the LWB, and I still ride a MTB - good to have some variation.
> 
> The AZ Warrior looks a close match for the OP's initial choice. My seating position is much more upright, about the same as my car seat I think. The laid back position would suit good road surfaces where speed might be the main objective, but I think more upright suits rougher terrain.
> 
> Having the skillset is only part of the battle for the selfbuild route - availability of materials, doner parts, welding consumables - they all must be considered. The AZ gallery is testament to some very fine results from the available plans, so it can be done...........


I have a lot of the skills for building a trike, but not enough drive myself. I have a garage full of part built projects! I'd prefer something from a proper manufacturer for my first recumbent.


----------



## Angliaboffin (18 Aug 2015)

voyager said:


> I have a spare one of these - offered at £600 ( view Portslade - collection only )
> 
> 27 speed SX-4 20" / 26" with disc brakes all round and Under Seat Steering
> New tyres , Pedals , Chain . its done about 150 miles ( too little time to ride toooooo many trikes )
> ...


If you were a few hundred miles closer, I'd give it a look, but its a bit far to travel for me. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Angliaboffin (18 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> If you are checking e Bay regularly and getting outbid at the last minute. You obviously know the Real price you need to bid to get one. You just have too be realistic and dig deep.


I think that I might have to do that. I'll have to put in better bids for the ones I'm keen on, and see if that helps. Just don't want to pay a large amount for something I might not get on with.


----------



## voyager (18 Aug 2015)

Shame you are not nearer , or you could have come down for a test ride , 

Just to test out the experience of travel on 3 wheels ......

regards emma


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Aug 2015)

......

Do I get the feeling that you enjoy 3 wheel riding?


----------



## voyager (18 Aug 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> ......
> 
> Do I get the feeling that you enjoy 3 wheel riding?



The whole experiences of the past 3 years from getting my first trike ( that was a bad choice ) to designing and building the current trikes 

maybe just maybe - what the heck YES YES YES !!!!!

...................................................


----------



## Angliaboffin (18 Aug 2015)

I hope I'm as keen when I eventually acquire one. I need something to take the place of my df's, as they're crippling me after a good run.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Aug 2015)

voyager said:


> Shame you are not nearer , or you could have come down for a test ride ,
> 
> Just to test out the experience of travel on 3 wheels ......
> 
> regards emma


You're a bit far from me too or I'd be interested.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (31 Aug 2015)

Angliaboffin said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I'm searching eBay all the time now, but keep getting outbid at the last minute.



I would suggest having a look at Myibidder - it's a sniping tool, so it will enter your maximum bid in the dying seconds of the auction automatically. Saves getting in a bidding war. 
If you can afford an ICE get an ICE - but if like me, you can't afford or Justify the expenditure, consider a Performer. Made in Taiwan (like most bicycles nowadays!) and imported for appx £1200 (including import duty) I have had mine over a year now and it is a brilliant bit of kit and great value.


----------



## Angliaboffin (31 Aug 2015)

mrandmrspoves said:


> I would suggest having a look at Myibidder - it's a sniping tool, so it will enter your maximum bid in the dying seconds of the auction automatically. Saves getting in a bidding war.
> If you can afford an ICE get an ICE - but if like me, you can't afford or Justify the expenditure, consider a Performer. Made in Taiwan (like most bicycles nowadays!) and imported for appx £1200 (including import duty) I have had mine over a year now and it is a brilliant bit of kit and great value.


Thanks for the tip, but I'm now the proud owner of an Ice Q. Its fairly old, but I think its great so far. Just got to get my legs sorted now, as they're still wobbly after a ride.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (31 Aug 2015)

Angliaboffin said:


> Thanks for the tip, but I'm now the proud owner of an Ice Q. Its fairly old, but I think its great so far. Just got to get my legs sorted now, as they're still wobbly after a ride.



Very nice too - and welcome to the world of bent riding. Some tips for helping your legs that MAY be useful.....shorter cranks make a difference and I am much happier after a ride having swapped the 170cm cranks for 152cm. Secondly many suggest that you move your cleats further back on your sole than you would for riding a DF. I moved mine back about 2cm and have found this helpful in terms of reducing fatigue and "buzzy tingling feet" that I used to get on long rides.


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2015)

Angliaboffin said:


> Thanks for the tip, but I'm now the proud owner of an Ice Q. Its fairly old, but I think its great so far. Just got to get my legs sorted now, as they're still wobbly after a ride.


WooHoo !!! 

Remember to stretch your quads, calves and hamstrings when you complete a ride.  Saves much stiffness later ...


----------



## starhawk (4 Sep 2015)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Secondly many suggest that you move your cleats further back on your sole than you would for riding a DF. I moved mine back about 2cm and have found this helpful in terms of reducing fatigue and "buzzy tingling feet" that I used to get on long rides.



You might even skip the cleats and get a pair of platform pedals, then you can use the midfoot position, made a hell of a difference to me, now I can cope with any hill. Besides that, with most platform pedals you can use any shoe you like.

I have a Trice Q what is the difference to an ICE Q do you have the bow-shaped rear fork?


----------



## byegad (4 Sep 2015)

I'd caution against using any pedals system that does not either fix your foot to the pedal or at the very least support the heel. If your foot comes of a pedal, strikes the road and grips the road surface you will do a radical re-engineering of the the ankle, knee and bones connecting the two! Normal toe caps and straps are not enough IMHO, you really must avoid any chance of a bump in the road leading you to major reconstructive surgery.


----------



## davyboy (9 Sep 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> They have a good following in the US
> 
> Hi I have a Performer trike x its is a great buy for the money.The mudguards are junk take them off,but the build quality is very good.Putting it together is not too bad..Setting up the toe in is fun as the instructions do not allow for the boom flexing.I put it together and I knew nothing about setting up a trike.Go for it you will not be dissapointed.


----------

